# Berghorst Enterprises



## Guest (Mar 3, 2012)

ok ladies and gents give me the dr phil on this company good or bad


----------



## HollandPPC (Sep 22, 2012)

d+jhomeservices said:


> ok ladies and gents give me the dr phil on this company good or bad


I would recommend to run away very fast. They are a regional company located in Holland MI. The owners Doug and Heather are very shady in some of their business practices.


----------



## SwiftRes (Apr 12, 2012)

They contacted me two years ago to do a lawn bid. Property was an hour our two each way but they agreed to pay something like 175 for the bid. Never approved but they paid promptly. Only experience I had.


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

There is one member here that really loves them.

Every one else................... not so much.


----------



## HollandPPC (Sep 22, 2012)

BPWY said:


> There is one member here that really loves them.
> 
> Every one else................... not so much.


Gee I wonder who. Laughing.


----------



## JenkinsHB (Apr 11, 2012)

Me.


----------



## HollandPPC (Sep 22, 2012)

JenkinsHB said:


> Me.


That's right your the big winner. Would you like a cookie with your name on it?


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2012)

Yeah, everyone except Jenikins isn't a fan of the company. When I saw their pricing my eyes popped out. They can work for these fees on their own. They are the third party for the third party and we don't work for 5.00 in an hour


----------



## Prezshop (Dec 17, 2012)

One of my subs works for them. He isn't to happy. His payments are out 120 days and he is telling me they are trying to get him caught up. If they where trying they would cut you a check. one of there clients is safe guard. now I get my payments from safeguard at about 37 days. So really no reason his are out 120 except they are screwing him.


----------



## Prezshop (Dec 17, 2012)

http://foreclosurepedia.org/regional-order-mills-laying-off-w-2-employees/

Slow pay with them must be there style. 

So the owner is a board Member for Namfs and part of every other political group she can be, and yet has never really done any actual Field work in the industry. Doesn't look like they pay and based on having to get large loans every few months they aren't even good at money management. 
I love Regionals.


----------



## hammerhead (Apr 26, 2012)

done a few things for them. Never any issues


----------



## wmhlc (Oct 8, 2012)

I have never work for them, but they are about 25 miles away from my office and I drive by it every day. I'm almost positive the loan was for the purchase of the new office building and you don't have to report to LARA until you layoff over 50 people and they don't even have close to that number on staff total.

I like what foreclosurepedia is attempting but doing but 90% of the stores I read are not correct and if they are attempting to be a news source they need to step up the fact finding talent and stop crying wolf every time they hear a rumor.

I'm not defending anybody but lets work on fact finding and stop making up rumors. You show solid proof then lets attack.:thumbup:






Prezshop said:


> http://foreclosurepedia.org/regional-order-mills-laying-off-w-2-employees/
> 
> Slow pay with them must be there style.
> 
> ...


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

Why not just work direct? They have zero clients you can't sign up with.


----------



## Cleanupman (Nov 23, 2012)

More bad than good...whether someone is crying wolf or not that is a fact...
There is more bad than good...
So you'll need to make your decisions based on that fact,,,more bad than good...


----------



## hammerhead (Apr 26, 2012)

Craigslist Hack said:


> Why not just work direct? They have zero clients you can't sign up with.


the problem with smaller companies like mine is that it is difficult to cover a whole state. I have no desire to get any bigger due to the increase in headaches resulting from such.


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

hammerhead said:


> the problem with smaller companies like mine is that it is difficult to cover a whole state. I have no desire to get any bigger due to the increase in headaches resulting from such.


Most of their clients are looking for zone or regional coverage. You don't hav to cover a whole state.


----------



## hammerhead (Apr 26, 2012)

I think they are having a harder time since SG took over BOA. I did a lot of Boa work for them and it paid well and on time. When SG took over i laughed at the prices and told them to call me if the $$ got better. Still do a few MCS Wo's for them and they have also started with Altisource but not much of that in my neck of the woods. Still get paid on time


----------



## Prezshop (Dec 17, 2012)

hammerhead said:


> I think they are having a harder time since SG took over BOA. I did a lot of Boa work for them and it paid well and on time. When SG took over i laughed at the prices and told them to call me if the $$ got better. Still do a few MCS Wo's for them and they have also started with Altisource but not much of that in my neck of the woods. Still get paid on time


Are you still paid on time. From what I here Most payments from them are 60 to over 90 days out. And every one says they are suppose to pay 45 to 60 witch is a bit much since I get my safeguard payments in about 33 to 35 days 

Every thing I have heard from there actual Contractors has been bad, slow to no pay, and crap service. They have no actual crews of there own. From what my subs have told me there trainers done have a clue on what really goes on in the field. But hey there is Always that guy that just doesn't get you can work direct for there Company's. just as easy and get paid more and on time.


----------



## hammerhead (Apr 26, 2012)

Prezshop said:


> Are you still paid on time. From what I here Most payments from them are 60 to over 90 days out. And every one says they are suppose to pay 45 to 60 witch is a bit much since I get my safeguard payments in about 33 to 35 days
> 
> Every thing I have heard from there actual Contractors has been bad, slow to no pay, and crap service. They have no actual crews of there own. From what my subs have told me there trainers done have a clue on what really goes on in the field. But hey there is Always that guy that just doesn't get you can work direct for there Company's. just as easy and get paid more and on time.


the little bit of filler work I do for them it's not too bad. usually get paid with in 45 days. I wont let it go any farther than that. They don't really have anybody in my area to do the work so I kinda have them over a barrel so to speak. I tell them if any pay is over 45 days no more help from me and it gets liened. So far no issues but I also never let it get over a $1000 either.


----------

